# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Weevils

## Tongue Flicker

Are these safe to feed to small frogs? 

Noticed a lot of small weevils, probably half up to a millimeter in length, from my cockatiels seed container. I decided to separate them all and cultivate them since last month.

My betta doesn't like it though lol

----------


## Lynn

Neil,
Can you get a photo of them?
Lynn

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Too little so it's blurred. My cam sucks at macro-ing small creatures  :Frown: 

Basically it is your regular dark brown weevil that doesn't fly but so small it would look like your neighbor's child hair lice lol but i'm 100% sure it is a weevil and it likes eating bird seeds

----------

